# 630 Moco



## D.C.Cattle Company (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm looking at a new 2011 John Deere Moco. Any thoughts as to the reliability and cutting quality of this machine. Replacing a New Idea 5209 Disc Bine that has done a great job over the years, just getting old.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

The only complaint I've heard about them is they are heavy for the size of the machine. The frame is massive. Not a huge problem, but with my smaller tractors, I was worried about being pushed downhill. 
Are you going to fails from the rolls on the New Idea?


----------



## reagan (Nov 10, 2010)

I own a 946 john deere moco. i've ran new hollands and gelhs. both dong compare to the moco. the complaint about this machine is the tounge weight. another farmer i know used to own a 600 series moco and had no complaints at all. very ideal for transporting from field to field


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Can't tell you much about the 630 but I run a 830 center pivot machine. The only thing that I did not like was trying to grease a couple of the zerks. They have to be lined up perfect to get to them on my machine and it takes one person watching while you turn the pto over. Other tan that, I love the performance of the machine. Adjustments are a snap. Mike


----------



## baddog201 (Sep 18, 2010)

i run alot of acres thru my jd mocos and have ran them all and havent found one better than john deere yet


----------



## D.C.Cattle Company (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I use a JD 6410 to pull mowwer and my ground is flat. Weight shuold not be an issue.


----------



## D.C.Cattle Company (Jul 19, 2010)

I see you have a JD 317 Skidsteer. You like it?


----------



## ScottW (Dec 19, 2010)

I just switched from a 1209 haybine to a JD 530 discbine and I absolutely love it. I dont think they've changed much from the 530 to the 630. We pull it with a 2950 and it does seem to bog the tractor down a bit in heavy hay but that might be a tractor thing as much as the mower.

Used it on 200+ acres three cuttings this year and all we did is switch the blades a few times, grease it every day and check the bar oil. Pulls great in transport mode, right behind your truck or tractor which helps a lot when moving between farms.

You'll love it.


----------

